# New Salt truck/Plow truck/ Hook truck



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I have been searching for this for quite some time but got her home yesterday: 2001 Freightliner 4x4, 8.3 Cummins, Allison Auto,14K fronts 23K rears, 22.5 rubber, 12 ton Stellar hook lift, 6 yard salter, 11ft poly plow, live hydraulics front and rear. It will turn nearly as short as an extended cab pickup. I can have the salter off and a 20yard box back on in less than 5 minutes. Plowed with it last night got stuck hit the 4x4 button and walked out. I think this will be one of my most versatile pieces. The best part is that a friend of mine has 5 roll off boxes that fit it and I can get them for next to nothing. When I was unloading it it was so froze to the trailer that it took alot of effort to get it free. The driver said he went thru a terrible snow storm on the way here then hit cold.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

that truck is awesome! one thing though, with the legs on the back, won't water collect around the front of the V box and cause it to rot out much quicker??


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

EGLC;1271560 said:


> that truck is awesome! one thing though, with the legs on the back, won't water collect around the front of the V box and cause it to rot out much quicker??


There are legs on the front as well just folded up now. The salter will be stored inside anyway. I plan on plowing during the storms, with salt on board then salt, then run back to shop and hook a 20 yard box and go haul snow all night. Plus use the boxes for everything else we do as well.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck. That hook lift deal seams to be very veritile.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nicr truck good luck with it!!


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

sweet rig. that thing will make you tons of money. love how you can drop the salter to makes extra money hauling with it. good luck!


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

awesome truck. The hooklift is definitely the way to go being able to switch bodies in such a short time. Good luck with it.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Same princable. only in a smaller scale. I love my hook lifts. I run 2 of them.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Dwan, how have you been? Haven't seen you on the forums in forever....you still over at HEF?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You're going to really love that truck...nice purchase-congrats.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks guys I definately think it will be a good addition to my equipment. Picking up some boxes for it tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice looking truck, you don't see many 4x4's.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1271825 said:


> Very nice looking truck, you don't see many 4x4's.


I looked for 5 months before I found this one. I figured out that if you want a 4x4 you need to shop where there are mountains. haha


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SNOWLORD;1271826 said:


> I looked for 5 months before I found this one. I figured out that if you want a 4x4 you need to shop where there are mountains. haha


Good thinking. How many miles on her?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1271830 said:


> Good thinking. How many miles on her?


90,000 miles Everything works well lots of options.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I never even you you could get 4wd in a truck of that size... What did you pay for it or what are trucks similar to that worth if you dont mind me asking


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

Does that plow need a snow flap when it rolls almost 180 degrees? Awesome truck though.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That is one nice truck. I would love to have a set up like. The versatility of that piece of machinery is unbeatable and you are going to make a lot of money with it in the future. Nice buy.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Triple L;1271938 said:


> I never even you you could get 4wd in a truck of that size... What did you pay for it or what are trucks similar to that worth if you dont mind me asking


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001...4169?pt=Commercial_Trucks&hash=item4aa9cd4da9

Its about 25k for a hooklift and I'd imagine another 20k for plow and salter..new that is


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks one of the coolest rigs I have seen on this site! Very Nice and Enjoy!


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

That is really nice! Making money with that will be like spreading peanut butter on toast!! 
Goodluck! Will the rig be used during the summer months?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

EGLC;1271621 said:


> Dwan, how have you been? Haven't seen you on the forums in forever....you still over at HEF?


Still there and still here just lurking though.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

patlalandebutt;1271985 said:


> That is really nice! Making money with that will be like spreading peanut butter on toast!!
> Goodluck! Will the rig be used during the summer months?


Yes it will be used all year we have several different things we are into. I picked up a couple boxes for it this morning but have to move the hook on the boxes which is no big deal just need to fire up the welder.
Thanks again guys


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Great looking rig! I wish I had that whole setup. Good luck with it!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

that is an awesome truck. ive also been looking at the 33K s/a trucks but i cant find any setup exactly like i want like you did, good find!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

4X4 that things a beast!


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Is that an ex Village of Breckenridge CO plow truck?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Willman940;1273411 said:


> Is that an ex Village of Breckenridge CO plow truck?


You are correct.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

nice looking truck! we have 4 or 5 internationals that have the hook system. love the different variety of ways you can use the truck.


----------

